# Planted Vase



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

SO I have this really nice Vase that I was using for my betta, but now the betta is in a proper tank. I was thinking about doing some sort of planted thing with this vase. The Vase carries around 2 gallons of water, any idea on how I can turn this vase into a planted tank (no fish, maybe some shrimp). 

What kind of substrate would be best for this? I think it would be a fun and really pretty project for me 

*c/p*


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would think you'd use the peat moss, sand, gravel substrate. Hard part would probably be supplying the vase with the needed CO2 to sustain the plants, and the O2 for lights out. I guess you could possibly set up a small resiviore to handle the O2 and CO2 injection but the problem would be get the water in and out of the vase with little or no chance at spilling if there was a failure.

Or put a few fish in there 2-3 guppies and a shrimp or 2 and it might just be self sustaining with only a bubbler at night to help with the CO2 to O2 exchange.


----------

